# World Community Grid Contest



## KieX (Jul 29, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! World Community Grid Contest*

*The Grand Prize is an Intel Core2Quad sytem bundle *






*Prizes are donated by current team members*
*Picture for illustration purposes only*

*Intel Core2Quad Q8400 CPU w/Intel Heatsink
4GB OCZ Platinum 1066MHz DDR2 RAM
Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L Motherboard
EVGA GT240 Graphics Card
WD RE 500GB Hard Drive
Thermaltake TR2 430W Power Supply*​



*Contest* will run from Free-DC.org midnight [GMT] update for *August 1st 2010* to midnight update for *August 31st 2010*.


To be eligible for the Prize, you must achieve *50,000 BOINC points* within the contest time frame (31 days).


Eligible points must be achieved under a user name *crunching for team TechPowerUp! (#22175)*http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamInfo.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1 *only*.


Eligible winning member *cannot hold a Top 75 position* on the TechPowerUp! WCG Team prior to contest.


To enter contest you must state your intent to participate and provide username on this thread.


Open to all Residents of the Planet Earth except Antartica. Contest is void where prohibited. This contest is not sanctioned by W1zzard or TechPowerUp! and they shall be held harmless of any liability.


Winner will be *randomly selected* within 5 days of contest ending and contacted via private message or e-mail address registered with TechPowerUp!



*Instructions for setting up your computer:*
*1.* Join the TechPowerUp! World Community Grid team: link
*2.* Apply automatic settings for sending completed work: link
*3.* Tip: For some extra performance switch to advanced view and go advanced > preferences and set CPU use to 100. Just remember you will require adequate cooling.

For more information neatly put together look here: link
Also, remember the TPU WCG Team is more than happy to help so come say hello: link


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 29, 2010)

Hell Yeah 

cant get the points done within the time limit though 

but what a nice price for the winner


----------



## Bow (Jul 29, 2010)

Please count me in, may not come close but sure give it a try.  

WCG name is BowHunt3r


----------



## KieX (Jul 29, 2010)

Bow said:


> Please count me in, may not come close but sure give it a try.
> 
> WCG name is BowHunt3r



Counted in. Best of luck!


----------



## Disparia (Jul 29, 2010)

Total Run Time (y:d:h:m:s) (Rank)	693:268:18:25:35 (#47)
Points Generated (Rank)	790,419,365 (#28)
Results Returned (Rank) 	1,342,895 (#33)

Guess I'm out. Could have really used that Quad  Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 29, 2010)

no you just have to produce 50k points within the limit i think


----------



## KieX (Jul 29, 2010)

Jizzler said:


> Total Run Time (y:d:h:m:s) (Rank)	693:268:18:25:35 (#47)
> Points Generated (Rank)	790,419,365 (#28)
> Results Returned (Rank) 	1,342,895 (#33)
> 
> Guess I'm out. Could have really used that Quad  Good luck to everyone else!



Sorry, this one is for the newbies 



(FIH) The Don said:


> no you just have to produce 50k points within the limit i think



Can't be in the team's top 100, Jizzler is #20


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 29, 2010)

D'OH lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2010)

I know a few will disagree with the top 100 thing, but this will really get the slackers to get off their ass   Good going KieX, glad to finally see this come together


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 30, 2010)

*Big thanks to KieX for organizing this contest!*


----------



## twilyth (Jul 30, 2010)

Are people going to be allowed to have other members put one or more machines on the contestants account or does it have to be a solo act.  And if that won't be allowed, will everyone just be on the honor system?

Thanks.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 30, 2010)

Big thanks to all the prize contributing members and KieX for masterminding the whole thing  

Hopefully it brings new members to the team. It'd be cool if the winner let the prize rig put in a day of ceremonial WCG Crunching under Contest Winner or something like that just for s&g's


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 30, 2010)

garyinhere wants some goodies!!! 
User name garyinhere


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice contest. Hopefully this get's some more people crunching. 

Too bad there's no way I could crunch that hard in a month. 

Although if I do pull it off and win that stuff, I'd turn it into a nice cruncher.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Are people going to be allowed to have other members put one or more machines on the contestants account or does it have to be a solo act.  And if that won't be allowed, will everyone just be on the honor system?
> 
> Thanks.





Radical_Edward said:


> Nice contest. Hopefully this get's some more people crunching.
> 
> Too bad there's no way I could crunch that hard in a month.



I don't see nothing wrong with helping, it's been done before.  That should answer both above posts.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 30, 2010)

For any guests that would like to give this a try just go Ion's WCG Essentials thread.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> For any guests that would like to give this a try just go Ion's WCG Essentials thread.



That guide is as complete as it can be.    Good idea.


----------



## KieX (Jul 30, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> garyinhere wants some goodies!!!
> User name garyinhere



 sorry bro, you're in the team's top 100, #85 



twilyth said:


> Are people going to be allowed to have other members put one or more machines on the contestants account or does it have to be a solo act.  And if that won't be allowed, will everyone just be on the honor system?
> 
> Thanks.





Radical_Edward said:


> Nice contest. Hopefully this get's some more people crunching.
> 
> Too bad there's no way I could crunch that hard in a month.
> 
> Although if I do pull it off and win that stuff, I'd turn it into a nice cruncher.



As Chicken Patty pointed out it's fine for users to help each other, so bring along your friends to join. Just remember it's only one username and therefor only one entry into the draw. For anyone wondering: you roughly need an overclocked core2duo to get enough points to enter the draw.



Chicken Patty said:


> That guide is as complete as it can be.    Good idea.



Agreed. Here's the link for anyone who would like to see all the info neatly arranged:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1603277


----------



## ERazer (Jul 30, 2010)

well gluck guys


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 30, 2010)

I'd like to enter if I may please. Username is Soylent Joe.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't know how you'd work it into the contest, but I think that beer should be involved in some way.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## TechPowerDown (Jul 30, 2010)

I'd like to enter, WCG name is TechPowerDown


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 30, 2010)

withdrawn... sorry didn't check the board before!!! #85 Woot woot!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 30, 2010)

Are you serious? I'm ranked 93...FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU WRRRRRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYY
Oh well. I coulda used that system 
Good luck everyone else!


----------



## ERazer (Jul 30, 2010)

hehe i would suggest top 75 instead of top 100  but not my contest


----------



## twilyth (Jul 30, 2010)

ERazer said:


> hehe i would suggest top 75 instead of top 100  but not my contest



Or you could go with people whose RAC has been less than 50k/31 for at least the last 2-3 months - sump'in like that.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, there are a lot of people ranked 75-100 that I would say are still new, but the point of the contest it to bring in new members. 

I wonder how a contest for the *Top 50-75* would work ?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm going to go for it. Seems I have quite a few people that want to help me. Thanks to all of you, if I somehow manage to win this, I'll either buy a case for it and make it a cruncher, or do one heck of a Quad core overhaul on my current cruncher. 

My WGC Username is Radical_Edward, consider this me officially entering into this contest.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 31, 2010)

Just making sure here... "BOINC points" is the points on our WCG grid divided by 7, correct?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 31, 2010)

yep


----------



## KieX (Jul 31, 2010)

*Rule Amendment*

As the TPU WCG team is the friendliest around, the rules have been modified so that those dedicated crunchers who have been here a little longer also get a chance!

The requirement now is that: Eligible winning member *cannot hold a Top 75 position* on the TechPowerUp! WCG Team prior to contest.

As such:



Jizzler said:


> Total Run Time (y:d:h:m:s) (Rank)	693:268:18:25:35 (#47)
> Points Generated (Rank)	790,419,365 (#28)
> Results Returned (Rank) 	1,342,895 (#33)
> 
> Guess I'm out. Could have really used that Quad  Good luck to everyone else!





garyinhere said:


> garyinhere wants some goodies!!!
> User name garyinhere





A Cheese Danish said:


> Are you serious? I'm ranked 93...FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU WRRRRRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> Oh well. I coulda used that system
> Good luck everyone else!



You're all back in the game! Make sure to give Chicken Patty your love for this 




Soylent Joe said:


> I'd like to enter if I may please. Username is Soylent Joe.





TechPowerDown said:


> I'd like to enter, WCG name is TechPowerDown





Radical_Edward said:


> I'm going to go for it. Seems I have quite a few people that want to help me. Thanks to all of you, if I somehow manage to win this, I'll either buy a case for it and make it a cruncher, or do one heck of a Quad core overhaul on my current cruncher.
> 
> My WGC Username is Radical_Edward, consider this me officially entering into this contest.



You guys are on too!

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 31, 2010)

count garyinhere in again then!


----------



## KieX (Jul 31, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> count garyinhere in again then!



Done


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

Woot woot


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 31, 2010)

KieX said:


> *Rule Amendment*
> 
> As the TPU WCG team is the friendliest around, the rules have been modified so that those dedicated crunchers who have been here a little longer also get a chance!
> 
> ...



Awesome! Thanks Chicken Patty


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 31, 2010)

Just want to say thanks to KieX for going through with all this.
  I see that 64% of users are now returning work, great job all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Just want to say thanks to KieX for going through with all this.
> I see that 64% of users are now returning work, great job all.



The magic of contests


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 31, 2010)

thats 2x as much as usual


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 31, 2010)

MY bad it is not 64% but only 64 users must clean my screen.  But still great job all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> MY bad it is not 64% but only 64 users must clean my screen.  But still great job all.



I saw that and I was wondering if maybe you had seen that last night or something.    But it's all good, numbers should start to rise as the contest starts.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 1, 2010)

Ready, set, *crunch*!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 1, 2010)

Go, go , go!


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 2, 2010)

KieX said:


> [*]Eligible winning member *cannot hold a Top 75 position* on the TechPowerUp! WCG Team prior to contest.



Just noticed the above!

Hope it's not to late to say I'm in.

Username is Black Panther


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 2, 2010)

C'mon guys. You really need to bring it...can't wait to see who wins this sweet little combo!



Black Panther said:


> Just noticed the above!
> 
> Hope it's not to late to say I'm in.
> 
> Username is Black Panther



You're good BP. Consider yourself in the competition.


----------



## KieX (Aug 2, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Just noticed the above!
> 
> Hope it's not to late to say I'm in.
> 
> Username is Black Panther



As Paulieg's just said, you're in! Best of luck

Thought I'd let you all know, I intend to post in this thread every Friday evening with an update on the contestant's progress toward the qualifying 50,000PPD. So keep on crunching


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 2, 2010)

That is one sweet HD you are giving away with the rig.  Thanks KieX
Best of luck to all


----------



## conebread123 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd like to enter, WCG name is conebread123


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2010)

conebread123 said:


> I'd like to enter, WCG name is conebread123



Welcome aboard conebread?  Please make sure to check out this thread for anything you might need to know about WCG and our team 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1948960


----------



## KieX (Aug 3, 2010)

conebread123 said:


> I'd like to enter, WCG name is conebread123



Welcome! You've been added. Use the link Chicken Patty's provided above to get setup and if you encounter any difficulties let us know so we can help you out.

Best of luck


----------



## burtram (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll give it a go. Doubt i'll make it, but it's worth a shot. WCG name: burtram


----------



## parelem (Aug 3, 2010)

i'll play too


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 3, 2010)

hell yeah http://techpowerup.com/127843/TechPowerUp_Announces_World_Community_Grid_August_Contest.html


----------



## BlindFreddie (Aug 3, 2010)

I can't see that there's anything to stop someone ranked higher than 75 from registering as a new member and switching some of his machines to the new account.
_*Except*_ the spirit of the contest is to encourage newbies, so you shouldn't do it.

@Radical_Edward & others with very low-end machines: If your computer can't muster 50000 points between now and the end of Aug, perhaps you could add some of your friends' and/or relatives' machines to your crunching account. AFAIK that's more than acceptable - the more crunchers the better. Don't think it will run on your granny's sewing machine tho.

PS: I'm counting myself out because I'm already crunching for another team - my current WCG points rank=302, and getting another LGA775 machine would just be greedy.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 3, 2010)

burtram said:


> I'll give it a go. Doubt i'll make it, but it's worth a shot. WCG name: burtram



if you crunch 12 hours or so a day the next month you should be able to do it


----------



## KieX (Aug 3, 2010)

burtram said:


> I'll give it a go. Doubt i'll make it, but it's worth a shot. WCG name: burtram



Thanks, you're on! You should be OK with the computer on your system specs. Best of luck 



parelem said:


> i'll play too



let me know the correct username you'll be using in WCG! Best of luck


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hell yeah http://techpowerup.com/127843/TechPowerUp_Announces_World_Community_Grid_August_Contest.html



Definitely some great news 

Thanks to everyone who helped get that up there on the front page.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 3, 2010)

BlindFreddie said:


> @Radical_Edward & others with very low-end machines: If your computer can't muster 50000 points between now and the end of Aug, perhaps you could add some of your friends' and/or relatives' machines to your crunching account. AFAIK that's more than acceptable - the more crunchers the better. Don't think it will run on your granny's sewing machine tho.



There's quite a few people on the team that have chosen to help me. Which is awesome of them. 

Plus the way I see it even if you don't make it/win, at least all those packets are getting done. Which is really the important thing anyways.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hmmm  may switch my machines over for a bit


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 3, 2010)

Hmm, don't know if I'm in the top 75 yet.  Just checked, I'm number 66!  Holy cow pucks, I had no idea.  I guess slow and steady does bring results.   So, count me out of the contest, but I will crunch on for the team.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Hmmm  may switch my machines over for a bit




That would be awesome Fit


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 3, 2010)

Great job KieX!  

@Fitseries3
That would be kickass!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 3, 2010)

Is this doable with my PII x4 at 3.6ghz?? Wouldn't mind giving it a shot and an incentive is always good to get new people on board


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Aug 3, 2010)

This is a great idea, but

1./ To get people started, an idiot-guide to get started would be useful
2./ It is a bit short-notice for people to start. I just saw the thread today, with an idiots guide I will join in... but it will be the weekend before I can crunch
3./ Is there any hope that a "regular PC" can get that many points in the remaining 3 weeks; I useful  point would be an approximate number of days crunching per CPU. e.g. I could dedicate 2 Atom servers to this... but would that crunch enough? Probably not ;(


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks CP I am #95 crunching under t77snapshot and I would love to be in the contest

Anyone wanna help me out with this? ...oh I think CP wants to help the t77


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2010)

Completely Bonkers said:


> This is a great idea, but
> 
> 1./ To get people started, an idiot-guide to get started would be useful
> 2./ It is a bit short-notice for people to start. I just saw the thread today, with an idiots guide I will join in... but it will be the weekend before I can crunch
> 3./ Is there any hope that a "regular PC" can get that many points in the remaining 3 weeks; I useful  point would be an approximate number of days crunching per CPU. e.g. I could dedicate 2 Atom servers to this... but would that crunch enough? Probably not ;(




Not sure if a regular rig might be able to do this, but we do encourage people to ask for help.  Many members including myself would not mind helping those who don't think or know won't make it.

As far as a idiot guide, this thread has everything you need.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1603277

KieX, maybe you can add this to the first post for those new members joining that have no incentive with WCG.  Let me know bud


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 3, 2010)

quick question: 

Do your accumulating points for the contest start on the 1st of this month or the day you enter the contest?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> quick question:
> 
> Do your accumulating points for the contest start on the 1st of this month or the day you enter the contest?



I'm assuming that if its within the dates, it should be fine.  I'll let KieX answer this though.


----------



## dhoshaw (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm out of the running, but good luck to everyone else!


----------



## KieX (Aug 4, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Is this doable with my PII x4 at 3.6ghz?? Wouldn't mind giving it a shot and an incentive is always good to get new people on board



That is more than capable!  Let me know your username and you're counted in.



Completely Bonkers said:


> This is a great idea, but
> 
> 1./ To get people started, an idiot-guide to get started would be useful
> 2./ It is a bit short-notice for people to start. I just saw the thread today, with an idiots guide I will join in... but it will be the weekend before I can crunch
> 3./ Is there any hope that a "regular PC" can get that many points in the remaining 3 weeks; I useful  point would be an approximate number of days crunching per CPU. e.g. I could dedicate 2 Atom servers to this... but would that crunch enough? Probably not ;(



The advice and link Chicken Patty has provided pretty much gives you everything you need to know. If you need any more help just shoot me a PM and I'll help you out.



t77snapshot said:


> Thanks CP I am #95 crunching under t77snapshot and I would love to be in the contest
> 
> Anyone wanna help me out with this? ...oh I think CP wants to help the t77



OK, you're added to the list, watch out for friday update on progress toward qualification.



t77snapshot said:


> quick question:
> 
> Do your accumulating points for the contest start on the 1st of this month or the day you enter the contest?



Everything accumulated during the period of the contest, as long as you've stated your intent to participate like you have 


As I've noticed a few questions regarding the setting up of the software I'll update the OP with some clear instructions.


----------



## Exeodus (Aug 4, 2010)

Count me in.  I just got started now.  My WGC name is Exeodus.  I followed the instructions from Fitseries3's sticky.  Is that all I need to get going?


----------



## garyinhere (Aug 4, 2010)

why is it that i haven't seen free-dc.org until this contest started? It is a cool site for stats!  It's the kind of site that will keep people interested in crunching!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 4, 2010)

are we talking WCG.com pts or free-dc pts here? i assume free-dc since its listed in the OP. 

i should have 50k by we wake up in the morning... but im not trying to brag or anything.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 4, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> why is it that i haven't seen free-dc.org until this contest started? It is a cool site for stats!  It's the kind of site that will keep people interested in crunching!



Free-DC is the standard we use for all of our WCG contests.


----------



## garyinhere (Aug 4, 2010)

not talking bout the points i didn't know where i stood at on the team where the team stood compared to others... jst the basic stats are cool i like being able to see where i rank on my team!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> but im not trying to brag or anything.



hahaha yes you are,,,,, admit it 

i would


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 4, 2010)

@fit  I just love the rig.  And thanks for all this CP told me that it was you're doing
by that I meant the TPU crunching team and not the contest.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> are we talking WCG.com pts or free-dc pts here? i assume free-dc since its listed in the OP.
> 
> i should have 50k by we wake up in the morning... but im not trying to brag or anything.



Gee Steve, pfffttt


----------



## KieX (Aug 4, 2010)

Exeodus said:


> Count me in.  I just got started now.  My WGC name is Exeodus.  I followed the instructions from Fitseries3's sticky.  Is that all I need to get going?



You're now counted in, best of luck 

As for setup, fit's guide is complete. Just remember to get 64bit BOINC for extra performance. And check the updated instructions on my OP.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 5, 2010)

Had power go out on me when I was at work so numbers will not be as good as I would like for my friends.  Think I lost 10 plus hours.


----------



## r1t4l1n (Aug 5, 2010)

*count me in*

I signed up 2 days ago; the username is r1t4l1n.  I'm in!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2010)

r1t4l1n said:


> I signed up 2 days ago; the username is r1t4l1n.  I'm in!



Welcome aboard, hope to see you here during and after the contest 

There's a great guide on here, the link is on the bottom of the first page on page 1.  Check it out


----------



## KieX (Aug 5, 2010)

r1t4l1n said:


> I signed up 2 days ago; the username is r1t4l1n.  I'm in!



You're on! Best of luck!


----------



## Exeodus (Aug 5, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, where do I find out how many points I have?  I have found accumulated points and points generated on the WGC site, each is a different number.  Then DC-stats has another number.  Which one is important one?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2010)

Exeodus said:


> Just out of curiosity, where do I find out how many points I have?  I have found accumulated points and points generated on the WGC site, each is a different number.  Then DC-stats has another number.  Which one is important one?



free DC is seven times what is on WCG or vice versa. 

For the contest we are going by the points found in FREE DC.


----------



## KieX (Aug 5, 2010)

Exeodus said:


> Just out of curiosity, where do I find out how many points I have?  I have found accumulated points and points generated on the WGC site, each is a different number.  Then DC-stats has another number.  Which one is important one?



This is the team stats page we normally always use by default: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

Your particular ones can be found here: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=698680

If you have any questions on this you can always visit our WCG Team thread where there will always be someone to help


----------



## Moggy (Aug 5, 2010)

I've signed up as Moggy. Thanks for the reminder, it's nice that the clients stay out of the way, but the downside is they may not stay in mind by the next install/machine switch...

Feels good to contribute again


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 5, 2010)

What about returning members?


----------



## KieX (Aug 5, 2010)

Moggy said:


> I've signed up as Moggy. Thanks for the reminder, it's nice that the clients stay out of the way, but the downside is they may not stay in mind by the next install/machine switch...
> 
> Feels good to contribute again



Nice to have you on board, good luck 



JrRacinFan said:


> What about returning members?



Returning members are welcome, as long as they are eligible. You're #62 in the team so I'm afraid you miss out on this one  As a team we'd still appreciate the contribution though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

JR has been going through some slightly rough times so not sure if he will be able to contribute.  However, his past and/or future contributions are always very well appreciated.


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Aug 6, 2010)

I will participate.  User name mdbrotha03


----------



## KieX (Aug 6, 2010)

mdbrotha03 said:


> I will participate.  User name mdbrotha03



Welcome on board! Use the instructions on OP to set up, and if you need any help let us know. Good luck


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 7, 2010)

How am I doin so far this week?

Kiex.. Yes, count me in.


----------



## blu3flannel (Aug 7, 2010)

I'll enter, my WCG name is blu3flannel.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 7, 2010)

just wanted to stop in and tell everyone good luck


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2010)

woop woop got the Q9550 up ad running for Rad_Ed instead of the E8400

only at stock speeds atm due to crappy cooling


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 7, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> How am I doin so far this week?
> 
> Kiex.. Yes, count me in.





You're doing awesome!
What cpu's do you have crunching??


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2010)

uhm Fits?

are you doing folding on the cpu?

it should be WCG afaik


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> You're doing awesome!
> What cpu's do you have crunching??



last time I checked he had four six cores   I just don't know if all are doing WCG.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> last time I checked he had four six cores   I just don't know if all are doing WCG.



Four six core rigs?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There go my chances of winning this contest! 
 

Seriously man that cpu-power should soon shoot you up to the #1 rank or close!

Thanks for crunching Fitseries, _and_ for doing it for Team TPU.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Four six core rigs?? http://www.mdwfp.com/forums/icon_smile_jawdrop.gif There go my chances of winning this contest!
> 
> 
> Seriously man that cpu-power should soon shoot you up to the #1 rank or close!
> ...



48 projects he can run at once


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 7, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> How am I doin so far this week?
> 
> Kiex.. Yes, count me in.



After a slow start you are doing pretty good. One more day and you have turned in the required 50.000 points  but that doesn't mean that you have to stop.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 7, 2010)

Its a random draw for the prize.  So Fits will have the same chance as any contest entry that does the required work.


----------



## KieX (Aug 7, 2010)

blu3flannel said:


> I'll enter, my WCG name is blu3flannel.





Fitseries3 said:


> How am I doin so far this week?
> 
> Kiex.. Yes, count me in.



OK guys, you're both in. Good luck


----------



## KieX (Aug 7, 2010)

*Week 1 Progress*

OK, so it's not friday anymore, but I was distracted this morning.


Spoiler






twilyth said:


> I don't know how you'd work it into the contest, but I think that beer should be involved in some way.



British Beer Festival! 







And so back to business.. 






So *Fitseries3, Black Panther, Radical_Edward* and *BowHunt3r* are all over halfway through in the first week! Good work!

*Garyinhere, TechPowerDown, Soylent Joe* and *Exeodus* are all doing above the proportional progress score, so keep it up and you'll all qualify within the contest time frame! Crunch on! 

*mdbrotha03, t77snapshot and parelem* may be late comers but have shown the potential to qualify so crunch hard because your scores are not too far off 

The ones that I haven't mention yet are currently struggling to keep up the pace . A few of you may benefit from following this guide so that your work gets sent instantly and you get points for it: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106370 As some of you guys are also late comers, don't be discouraged, it takes a few days for your true numbers to come through. 

Just remember, you have the team thread if you need help (or you can PM me) http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85784

*.................................................*

And so with that first week concluded I though I'd give my personal thanks to:
- *(FIH) the don*: for giving me the idea
- *Chicken Patty*: for getting this thing going again, and donating the prize PSU
- *Bogmali*: for donating the GT240 + 500GB HDD to the prize
- *Buck Nasty + Paulieg*: for helping me get this ready
- *Btarunr*: for helping promote this contest with front page article
- *Greasemoneky*: for donation to prize that I've yet to put on OP 

There are a lot more I would like to thank, and that shows how good the individuals in this family Team are. So here's to everyone in the team  



Spoiler



Now I must go nurse a sudden headache


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2010)

KieX said:


> *Week 1 Progress*
> 
> OK, so it's not friday anymore, but I was distracted this morning.
> 
> ...



This is good stuff, i'll help ed get just a few more points through the weekend then I depart to help the T77 turbo...

wait what?  

Anyhow, he asked right after ed so he's next on my list.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

Once I have the points needed for the contest I'd be more than willing to help others reach the 50,000 mark.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 8, 2010)

an addition to my lineup.... a mysteriously highly OCed machine thats been running for several hours now 100% load at decent temps 

cant give you any details, but its dual cpu.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 8, 2010)

^ is that air? Those are great temps for that OC, same temps I get on my i7 860 @ 3.5 on air


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

Because it's so hard to tell what rig it is by that screenie... 

Fitseries3, I hate you and your damn money..... 



Now send me your hardware.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 8, 2010)

theonedub said:


> ^ is that air? Those are great temps for that OC, same temps I get on my i7 860 @ 3.5 on air





Radical_Edward said:


> Because it's so hard to tell what rig it is by that screenie...
> 
> Fitseries3, I hate you and your damn money.....
> 
> ...



actually.... money is non existant. cheap/free stuff is always great though. 

thats actually on water.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

Heh, right. Well then I hate your connections.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 8, 2010)

i will take one of your free 6 cores


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll set mine up tomorrow. Too tired atm.

Good work on the contest, and thanks to everyone that donated parts / helped out.

Fits, let me guess... is it the rig in you system specs, or that other 24thread rig you showed? lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 8, 2010)

KieX said:


> *Week 1 Progress*
> 
> OK, so it's not friday anymore, but I was distracted this morning.
> 
> ...



wow that is amazing 

go nurse that head of yours now lol


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 8, 2010)

Just wanted to say good luck to every one. i don't care if i win or not, i'm still gonna keep crunching


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok, i think im setup. Not sure how to check though. It's working 4 tasks in TPUs name, so hopefully i've done it right.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 8, 2010)

that should be fine

but the results wont be ticking in before 24hours has passed


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 8, 2010)

Here you go:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 8, 2010)

i would change it to 90/100% load instead, and then make it so it only crunch when the rig isnt used for 3mins or more

if you use the rig for gaming etc


----------



## KieX (Aug 8, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Ok, i think im setup. Not sure how to check though. It's working 4 tasks in TPUs name, so hopefully i've done it right.



Welcome aboard!Best of luck 

In the advanced view of boinc, under the projects tab you should have your name and team listed. If it's all good there then it's setup properly.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 8, 2010)

Yep, it says 'TechPowerUp' and 'MoonPig'


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 8, 2010)

This is awesome of you 

Makes me wish I wasn't top-75


----------



## popswala (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll try but I won't come close. lol. I'm soooo in need of a newer system.


----------



## KieX (Aug 8, 2010)

popswala said:


> I'll try but I won't come close. lol. I'm soooo in need of a newer system.



I'll have you added. Good luck 


Thought I'd add my opinion on this for all contestants:
At the end of the day, even if you don't win this particular prize, it's valuable research which can lead to cures. I don't think there's a bigger prize than knowing whatever little you contributed is part of something that could save many lives. Crunch on!


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> This is awesome of you
> 
> Makes me wish I wasn't top-75



Yeah that's too bad ION......you should lend me your i7 for a week if you want If not, that's cool. I wnot break 50,000 alone (two Phenom and a P4) . Thankfully GreaseMonkey is helping me out with a 6 core and I wand I apreciate his help greatly.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 9, 2010)

T77, if you need more help, tell me. I'll reach the contest mark soon enough.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah that's too bad ION......you should lend me your i7 for a week if you want If not, that's cool. I wnot break 50,000 alone (two Phenom and a P4) . Thankfully GreaseMonkey is helping me out with a 6 core and I wand I apreciate his help greatly.



I'd gladly run it for you for as long as it took.  However, at this point I'm not crunching on any of my computers due to power usage, so it sits idle.  Shame, because it's good for close to 5k PPD


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> T77, if you need more help, tell me. I'll reach the contest mark soon enough.



Yeah the sooner I can get to 50,000 th sooner I can help someone else reach the goal.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 9, 2010)

Exactly. I'm pretty sure I'm almost there...


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Exactly. I'm pretty sure I'm almost there...



I could _probably_ get it in just under a week if I was crunching on everything 24/7.  But I wouldn't qualify anyways 

As is, I'm currently at about 250 PPD, so it would take 200 days


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 9, 2010)

Woo! 26k a lil over half way!


----------



## popswala (Aug 9, 2010)

Where do you see the ppd at? I've looked everywhere.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 10, 2010)

popswala said:


> Where do you see the ppd at? I've looked everywhere.



Here are the top 3 sites, I think we use the first one (with the pie chart)

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175
http://www.statsnstones.com/TeamUser.aspx?projid=38&teamid=22175
http://boincstats.com/stats/user_stats.php?pr=wcg&st=0&to=100&or=&ti=22175


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 10, 2010)

I prefer BOINCstats, but Free-DC is also nice


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 10, 2010)

popswala said:


> Where do you see the ppd at? I've looked everywhere.



Heres Your personal stats


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 11, 2010)

Im sceptical that i'll make the 50,000. Managed 3,300 in 3 'loose' days. 

Anyone fancy helping me out abit?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Im sceptical that i'll make the 50,000. Managed 3,300 in 3 'loose' days.
> 
> Anyone fancy helping me out abit?



give it alittle overclock and run it 24/7 a x6 should make it without a problem.
I would help you out but i'm already helping someone.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 11, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Im sceptical that i'll make the 50,000. Managed 3,300 in 3 'loose' days.
> 
> Anyone fancy helping me out abit?



imma hear how far Radical:Edward is , if he is at the 50k then ill switch over  for you


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 11, 2010)

There is still lots of time to get you're numbers up,  also remember it takes time for all work units to be checked and confirmed to be valid.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 11, 2010)

Im still on my Q9550. Will see if this 1055T makes a decent difference by the  end of the week. 

Be a pity if i end on like 45,000 ... lol.

And, thanks alot Don.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Im still on my Q9550. Will see if this 1055T makes a decent difference by the  end of the week.
> 
> Be a pity if i end on like 45,000 ... lol.
> 
> And, thanks alot Don.



 didn't know that you haven't switched yet. a X6 with a decent OC puts out ~3.5k ppd IRRC so you should git it without a problem.If it comes down to it on like the last week or so and your not at 50k i will switch my i7 over to you.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 11, 2010)

Alas I won't be able to crunch at all between tomorrow and the 22nd August (unless my dad powers up the work pc's) because I'd be on holiday with only the laptop (and which laptop isn't liking the heat).

I'm not sure how to check whether I achieved the necessary boinc points but if I have got the points, on the 23rd I'll switch the work pc's to anyone who needs help.

Just pm me for help, I have a Q9400, E7500 and E4300 available.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 11, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Im still on my Q9550. Will see if this 1055T makes a decent difference by the  end of the week.
> 
> Be a pity if i end on like 45,000 ... lol.
> 
> And, thanks alot Don.





p_o_s_pc said:


> didn't know that you haven't switched yet. a X6 with a decent OC puts out ~3.5k ppd IRRC so you should git it without a problem.If it comes down to it on like the last week or so and your not at 50k i will switch my i7 over to you.



Same here.....once I reach 50k I can switch my 9950 over to you, it's not much but I'm sure it could help.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2010)

When I'm done helping t77 I can switch six cores I've moonpig.  PM me your details.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 11, 2010)

ill be switching mine over for MP as well


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 11, 2010)

Both PMed. Thanks guys, means alot


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 12, 2010)

@Black Panther.  Just one question,  You live in malta just where do you go for a holiday?


----------



## Exeodus (Aug 12, 2010)

Just broke 40,000    Almost there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2010)

Good job


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 12, 2010)

where am i at?


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 12, 2010)

I think you my friend are in Texas.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 13, 2010)

over 170k last time i checked Fits


----------



## popswala (Aug 13, 2010)

4 days now and only got 13k+ going by my stats. hmmm, will I make it? Dunno. lol


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 13, 2010)

Just found out that I have a few threads that need crunching,  anyone need help.
popswala just PM me and it will be all good.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 13, 2010)

I've cracked 9,000. 

Got 18 days to make 41,000 points. I'm averaging 3,300 (if left on all day) which means i'll be done in 12 days. Might be able to start taking it easy now 

Thanks for the help Don


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 13, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Just found out that I have a few threads that need crunching,  anyone need help.



Thanks for your help *mjkmike*, I have reached me _50,000_ I would also like to the *CP* and *GM* for there support

Now I would love to pass on the favor....Anyone need help? I have 2 Phenom X4's that will gladly crunch for you. Just PM me.


----------



## Exeodus (Aug 13, 2010)

I hit 45,000 today.  Just 5,000 more to go!


----------



## popswala (Aug 13, 2010)

Is there some tweak or something to max crunching or help raise it? I also have a x4 but its only a 9600be 2.3GHz. I do have 4 tasks running but looks to me kinda slow. I am new to this so I'm not sure if its running at normal speed due to cpu or if I can get more out of it. Any ideas? I'm still at 13k+ since yesterday so I think that is kinda slow.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 13, 2010)

thats because your cpu speed is slow

boinc runs better the higher the clocks are


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 13, 2010)

popswala said:


> Is there some tweak or something to max crunching or help raise it? I also have a x4 but its only a 9600be 2.3GHz. I do have 4 tasks running but looks to me kinda slow. I am new to this so I'm not sure if its running at normal speed due to cpu or if I can get more out of it. Any ideas? I'm still at 13k+ since yesterday so I think that is kinda slow.



Have you overclocked your 9600 at all? That will help, also what percentage are you crunching at? Not sure if it would make a difference but there is a config file that procceses the finished work faster.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 13, 2010)

The average of the 4 b9600's in TPU was/is 1052 BOINC/day with 100 % CPU 24 hours : http://boincstats.com/stats/host_cpu_stats.php?pr=wcg&teamid=22175&st=0&or=0. I don't know if they are OC'ed. Your CPU is hidden so I can't see how yours are doing in comparison.


----------



## popswala (Aug 13, 2010)

It's not oc'ed. The cpu and mobo don't work well w/ each other. I could try in a bit. I just updated my bios so it might. Where does it show percentage of crunch? I'm looking at task (boinc manag) and see 4 task running. I have 1 ready to report that's been sitting there for a lil while now. Where's the option to turn on "show cpu"? I think I seen it before but can't remember where.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 13, 2010)

popswala said:


> It's not oc'ed. The cpu and mobo don't work well w/ each other. I could try in a bit. I just updated my bios so it might. Where does it show percentage of crunch? I'm looking at task (boinc manag) and see 4 task running. I have 1 ready to report that's been sitting there for a lil while now.



In the BOINC manager you go to "projects" and press "update" and your WU will be on it's way.

Add the four wgc_xxxx processes and you have your CPU usage % for crunching.


----------



## popswala (Aug 13, 2010)

Add the four wgc_xxxx processes and you have your CPU usage % for crunching. ? I'm not followin'. lol. I'm not a pc tard but crunchin's new to me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2010)

popswala said:


> Add the four wgc_xxxx processes and you have your CPU usage % for crunching. ? I'm not followin'. lol. I'm not a pc tard but crunchin's new to me.



Just make sure your usage is set to 100%







Also check out this link, theres a few handy things in there.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1603277


----------



## popswala (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks CP. Didn't see that. It was at 60% now at 100%.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2010)

popswala said:


> Thanks CP. Didn't see that. It was at 60% now at 100%.



Keep an eye on temps though, your CPU usage is not at max so temps will raise and stress on it as well.  If everything is in good shape, you will have no issues.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2010)

popswala said:


> Thanks CP. Didn't see that. It was at 60% now at 100%.



That'll make a big difference 

I didn't notice this at first when I joined last year, so my production the first days wasn't nearly as nice as it should have been


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That'll make a big difference
> 
> I didn't notice this at first when I joined last year, so my production the first days wasn't nearly as nice as it should have been



At first I used to crunch at 60% with my i7, when I lost fear I cranked it up and holy crap did it make a difference!


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 14, 2010)

Lol, picking up speed now. I've been crunching 24/7 for the past two days


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://stats.free-dc.org/charts/userdailysingle.php?proj=bwcg&name=652650
> 
> Lol, picking up speed now. I've been crunching 24/7 for the past two days



You'll have 50k before you notice bro


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 14, 2010)

seems like the Q9550 have a little problem, getting some random BSOD's so the numbers might be a little down a day or 2


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://stats.free-dc.org/charts/userdailysingle.php?proj=bwcg&name=652650
> 
> Lol, picking up speed now. I've been crunching 24/7 for the past two days



Nice


----------



## KieX (Aug 14, 2010)

*Week 2 Progress*

Week 2 sees some of the contestants qualify, with others hot on their heels, and a few new members who are already pushing numbers to get there before the deadline:






*BowHunt3r, Black Panther, Fitseries3, Radical Edward* and *t77snapshot* Have all qualified for the prize draw 

*Exeodus, TechPowerDown* and *garyinhere* are all one stone's throw away from joining them 

*Soylent Joe, mdbrotha03, MoonPig* and *Moggy* are showing they have the horsepower to get there; keep it up guys 

The remaining contestants are struggling to reach the qualifying score but they are bringing home some invaluable points, soldiering on for the team. Proud to have you here *A Cheese Danish, r1t4l1n, burtram, parelem, popswala* and *blu3flannel* 

I can't update this thread due to so many other things I got going on atm, so thanks for your patience for weekly updates.



Spoiler



Anyone know what's going on with the three guys that have their name in red?


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 15, 2010)

*@Kiex:*

Thanks for the chart



t77snapshot said:


> Now I would love to pass on the favor....Anyone need help? I have 2 Phenom X4's that will gladly crunch for you. Just PM me.



I am now crunching my 920 for Popswala, but unfortanantly my 9950 rig is having some major problems booting up....I thing the board is died


----------



## Bow (Aug 15, 2010)

I just want to say thanks to those who helped me the last couple weeks, you know who you are... 
I never get to much time online to chat and exchange crunching and folding info. With work, 4 kids 2 still in diapers, so I just let things run as is and try to Crunch and Fold 24/7.

Its all for a great cause


Thanks again


----------



## popswala (Aug 15, 2010)

wow am I down there. I guess points from certain tasks get counted.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 15, 2010)

TPU crunches under the world cumunity grid.  All other work units do not count for team points.  That said there is nothing wrong with the other projects its just not what we do.

Servers are down so I can't switch the two remaining rigs over to you're name.  Will try again soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2010)

i think from "a cheese danish" and lower they need some help.  Guys, right now I am helping somebody but PM me your info and i'll switch over to you next.  I'll switch over in the order they arrive in my inbox.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 15, 2010)

Till the 22nd August I can't crunch at all (I'm on vacation and the work rigs are shut down), I've only got the laptop (it's got a desktop Q9450) and I'm not liking the crunching temperatures...







But send me a pm and I'll switch my work computers from the 23rd till the end of the competition.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2010)

That's definitely hot, but probably OK (I'd still crunch with those temps)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 15, 2010)

sorry MoonPig, the rig was giving me shits, first a ton of BSOD's
due to my voltage settings were to low in BIOS

then the BOINC client started to fail on me so had to reinstall that, 

but back up and running again m8


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 15, 2010)

Haha, no worries matey. Fairly confident i'll make it. Should have my DDR3 tomorrow, so i can run my 1055T instead


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Haha, no worries matey. Fairly confident i'll make it. Should have my DDR3 tomorrow, so i can run my 1055T instead



I also have my X6 crunching for you, remember


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 16, 2010)

Do not kill that lappy panther.  I know crunching is in you're blood and soul but it just is not worth the death of a great rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 16, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Do not kill that lappy panther.  I know crunching is in you're blood and soul but it just is not worth the death of a great rig.



Over the years I've never managed to kill a laptop with DC projects.  I run them hot (60-80c), but all within range thusfar


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 16, 2010)

good info as always ION.  Shame I can't crunch for you or can .I


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 16, 2010)

Don and Patty:

Sorry, been swapping from my Q9550 to my 1055T this morning. Im downloading the client now. Will be back up and running soon. 

Just so everyone knows how well these two are helping me, according to WCG (My Grid) they've got 28,313 and 26,099 

I have 21,431 at the moment, so i should manage it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 16, 2010)

ah sweet 

that should give you a little extra






with the 4.8k PPD a day then you will be there in a week or so


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 16, 2010)

Hmmm... having some real issues downloading the client. Super slow, then is corrupt on finishing.

Tut.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 16, 2010)

ive used this one the last couple of installs

http://myupload.dk/handleupload/e3e8da835273715df57845cd224836081281963986
completely safe, just press the blue link and then the link thats on the next page


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 16, 2010)

Got it. And were back up and running.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 16, 2010)

nice


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 16, 2010)

It's just taking it's sweet time to download everything...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 16, 2010)

sometimes it does that


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 16, 2010)

Yey, were done. It's chewing through work loads again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2010)

Glad I can help moonpig


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 16, 2010)

can we get a list of whos hit 50k so far?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2010)

Fit, it was done on the previous page


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> can we get a list of whos hit 50k so far?



Here you go sir

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1991149&postcount=175


----------



## douglatins (Aug 16, 2010)

I started yday on a core2duo lol. but dont know if its running for TPU properly, followed Fits instructions though


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 16, 2010)

douglatins said:


> I started yday on a core2duo lol. but dont know if its running for TPU properly, followed Fits instructions though



You are OK - http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=700970


----------



## douglatins (Aug 16, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> You are OK - http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=700970



When i find some time to replace the HSF i will OC a bit.

294 ( 0.00003% of the team total ) 

OMG wtf is mindweaver using? a freaking supercomputer?


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 16, 2010)

douglatins said:


> When i find some time to replace the HSF i will OC a bit.
> 
> 294 ( 0.00003% of the team total )
> 
> OMG wtf is mindweaver using? a freaking supercomputer?



Nope, but something equally good - have a look http://boincstats.com/stats/host_stats.php?pr=wcg&st=0&userid=583869&active=1


----------



## douglatins (Aug 16, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Nope, but something equally good - have a look http://boincstats.com/stats/host_stats.php?pr=wcg&st=0&userid=583869&active=1


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 16, 2010)

douglatins said:


> OMG wtf is mindweaver using? a freaking supercomputer?



a handful of i7's


----------



## douglatins (Aug 17, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://stats.free-dc.org/charts/userdailysingle.php?proj=bwcg&name=652650
> 
> Lol, picking up speed now. I've been crunching 24/7 for the past two days



That is how many rigs?


----------



## popswala (Aug 17, 2010)

to anyone that's already hit the mark. Can I get a little help. I would be extremely grateful. Just pm me so I can pm you my login. Thanks.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 17, 2010)

popswala said:


> to anyone that's already hit the mark. Can i get a little help. I would be extremely grateful. Just pm me so i can pm you my login. Thanks.



ygpm


----------



## Jejking (Aug 17, 2010)

Look what I just found, a contest!

*Contest will run from Free-DC.org midnight [GMT] update for August 1st 2010 to midnight update for August 31st 2010.*
Kewl.

*To be eligible for the Prize, you must achieve 50,000 BOINC points within the contest time frame (31 days).*
My oh my, that's gonna be something. 14 days to grab 50k points on one pc, not impossible even if it's on WCG itself. Some websites already calculated the x7 multiplier in and some don't, might be a bit confusing to watch my progress. Stats.free-dc.org shows my total on about 477k and nl.boincstats.com says I'm having more than 3.34 million points, do I have to do 50k on the first value or the second? Well, 2 weeks of PC battering starts NOW.

No need for that config file, I'll just manually update the manager once in a while when I'm checking what's going on.

*To enter contest you must state your intent to participate and provide username on this thread.*
Imma a competitive beast and since the goal remains the same, doing useful science and score some points with it, why not jump the TPU boat? Bam, there you have it! 

Jejking is my username here on the forum and on worldcommunitygrid.org by the by.

*Open to all Residents of the Planet Earth except Antartica. Contest is void where prohibited.*
Pfew, I think I can safely enter now after I successfully immigrated in Holland after ten years on the surface of Saturnus


----------



## theonedub (Aug 17, 2010)

Contest runs of BIONC points, not the x7 multi points used @ WCG.com or Boincstats. So you need to add 50k to that 477k figure. 

What CPU do you have? I would barely make it over the 50k if I were eligible with my i7 doing 4k/day when running 24/7 with only 14 days left.. 

Crunch Strong


----------



## Jejking (Aug 17, 2010)

Holy scheit, never gonna make that one on a single config. Calculated that it will take me around 2.5 months to get there, even if I'll run 24/7 now it 'only' gives me about 50% more output meaning 1.5 months. I have already some WUs ready to be kicked out but at that rate I'll never get there in time. But since I'm a stubborn ass I'll continue anyways 

On a AMD X2 555 BE @ Phenom X4 955 BE specs so no i7 miracles there.. What speed is your i7 running on, which one?

It is only for WorldCommieGrid or can you have more projects to add points on BOINC, it is safe to assume I can not?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 17, 2010)

My system specs are listed right under my avatar, I have an i7 860 @ 3.5ghz. Running 24/7 it will do 4k, give or take, and now running 12hrs/day for the rest of summer it does 2300ppd. 

The contest is only for WCG, so you can't add anthing like SETI, Einstein, etc to get more points or even a GPU assist. 

There are some people here who are willing to crunch for others to make the requirement, maybe they will see your plight and chime in with some help?


----------



## Jejking (Aug 17, 2010)

Ah piss, that could've been the saviour of the day  Whenever such an offer comes up, I won't put it down and that's fo sho, ha.

That's a nice little working rig by the way, you can do a lot of Folding on that one since nV has always been very fast there! My HD5770 is going all the way on DNETC@Home, also a cool project. What is your overall power consumption? I'm curious since i7's tend to suck up a lot of energy soup when overclocked. Under full load (4 CPU cores + 1 GPU), TFT off I'll get 205w out of the wall. System's tweaked with a slight undervolt though.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't have a KilaWatt so I have not been able to check. When my GTX275 comes back from RMA I will see about getting/borrowing one and seeing what it pulls loaded. 

Check out the WCG Team Thread if you want to talk rigs with other members too  I dont want to clutter up the contest thread horribly.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh crap, totally forgot. 26th to 31st, im away (Leeds Fest) so i won't be able to leave my PC on... Even though it's stable and would last, im not confident leaving it for that long.

Hopefully, i can manage it before then.

Big thanks for Don and Patty. Never would have managed this without them!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 17, 2010)

you should have the points byu the end of this week if we all crunch hard for like 20hours a day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2010)

20 hours a day, pfffft!  24 or nothing!


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 17, 2010)

popswala said:


> to anyone that's already hit the mark. Can I get a little help. I would be extremely grateful. Just pm me so I can pm you my login. Thanks.



I borrowed my friends old Athlon X2 (3.0ghz @90%), atm is wait for tasks to dl and start crunching for you pops


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 17, 2010)

i have my i7 crunching for pops till i go on vacation in a day or 2  i know it's not much but it should give him alittle push.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 17, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have my i7 crunching for pops till i go on vacation in a day or 2  i know it's not much but it should give him alittle push.



sweet I also have my Phenom II 920 and P4 under his name. 

Sadly my 9950 rigs board exploded


----------



## popswala (Aug 17, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I borrowed my friends old Athlon X2 (3.0ghz @90%), atm is wait for tasks to dl and start crunching for you pops
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/CIMG9901-2.jpg



Thats a nice rig. What case is that? Looks familiar.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2010)

If in a week it looks like you aren't going to qualify, I could probably set up BOINC on my i7 for a week for you 
Good for about 4-4.5k PPD if running 24/7


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 17, 2010)

popswala said:


> Thats a nice rig. What case is that? Looks familiar.




Ultra Black Aluminus Case 

I built it awhile back for a friend check it yo!, so I figured he owed me one


----------



## dank1983man420 (Aug 18, 2010)

Guess I'm going to try and do this in 13 days.  Its a longshot but what the hell.  Username will be the same as on here.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 18, 2010)

@ dank1983man420,  just PM you're info and after Pops gets his 50k I will switch the farm to you.  It shouldn't take long to get Pops his numbers with all that help and I think my Rigs can get you the 50k in 8 days or less with you're help.

I only have 26 threads but I think it will help


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @ dank1983man420,  just PM you're info and after Pops gets his 50k I will switch the farm to you.  It shouldn't take long to get Pops his numbers with all that help and I think my Rigs can get you the 50k in 8 days or less with you're help.



same here. PM me your info, i should be done with current member this week


----------



## popswala (Aug 18, 2010)

Am I seeing this right? I just broke 20k. I even put my lappy on here. Its only a c2d stock.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 18, 2010)

popswala said:


> Am I seeing this right? I just broke 20k. I even put my lappy on here. Its only a c2d stock.



Yep! your stats are flying


----------



## popswala (Aug 18, 2010)

Sweet. Thanks To everyone helping me. You guys are awesome. I'll def return the fav.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 18, 2010)

It takes a day or two for the numbers to show,  it also takes days after a member has left for numbers to leave.  I am still pulling in points but no rig has crunched for me since Friday.  you should have you're points in a day or two.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 18, 2010)

I have turned in a few results for you so far. But i am leaving tomorrow morning so that is where my help ends.since you have the other guys helping you shouldn't have a problem. I hope i gave you a little push toward the goal.


----------



## popswala (Aug 18, 2010)

Every bit counts. Thanks man. I do really appreciate it.


----------



## Jejking (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice teamplay here, amazing 

@t77snapshot: that's a very good looking case you have there!

Edit: I jumped teams straight away and avoided pushing in the results before I noticed a confirmation that I am at the TPU team but I don't see it on any site, I assume I'll have to get the WU's flying to make it switch teams?


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 18, 2010)

Jejking said:


> Nice teamplay here, amazing
> 
> @t77snapshot: that's a very good looking case you have there!
> 
> Edit: I jumped teams straight away and avoided pushing in the results before I noticed a confirmation that I am at the TPU team but I don't see it on any site, I assume I'll have to get the WU's flying to make it switch teams?



Your jump have been noticed - have a look here http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=521818

Welcome Jejking


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 18, 2010)

the system is down for a few hours, need to move my stuff from the lappy to the cruncher

and then the lappy is gone, and ill get some folding cards very soon


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 18, 2010)

Jejking said:


> Nice teamplay here, amazing
> 
> @t77snapshot: that's a very good looking case you have there!
> 
> Edit: I jumped teams straight away and avoided pushing in the results before I noticed a confirmation that I am at the TPU team but I don't see it on any site, I assume I'll have to get the WU's flying to make it switch teams?



Thanks Jejking, you should see my main rig

Welcome to the team from the DC site we also post daily milestones here>http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=94182&page=96


----------



## Jejking (Aug 18, 2010)

It's cool 

Did a bit of calculating, it is pretty much likely I'm not going to make it on my own. At best I'll make 25k total if I run 24/7 from now on til 31/08, lol. 650 points a day / 13, x 24, x 13. Plus a bit reserve from what I've delivered already. Well, it's for a good purpose anyway so let's continue with my head up


----------



## douglatins (Aug 18, 2010)

Tried to set it on my work lappy, but was getting to hot even at 70%, so i gave up.... And at most could have gotten a extra day a week so not worth it


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 18, 2010)

http://img.techpowerup.org/100818/Untitled995.jpg

5th!


----------



## KieX (Aug 18, 2010)

douglatins said:


> I started yday on a core2duo lol. but dont know if its running for TPU properly, followed Fits instructions though





Jejking said:


> Look what I just found, a contest!
> *Contest will run from Free-DC.org midnight [GMT] update for August 1st 2010 to midnight update for August 31st 2010.*
> Kewl.
> 
> ...





dank1983man420 said:


> Guess I'm going to try and do this in 13 days.  Its a longshot but what the hell.  Username will be the same as on here.



Welcome onboard! Best of luck everyone


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 19, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100818/Untitled995.jpg
> 
> 5th!



Nice!


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 19, 2010)

Damn it, only day someone doesn't post PIE and i got in!!!! ARGHHHHHH lol


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 19, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Damn it, only day someone doesn't post PIE and i got in!!!! ARGHHHHHH lol



_You_ could post it


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 19, 2010)

Does it matter on the time it's posted? Like, does it change throughout the day?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 19, 2010)

think its only updated once a day


----------



## Jejking (Aug 19, 2010)

Where can I find my progress so far? I think I might have to take on some decisions about what to do next. Trying to look it up now!


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 19, 2010)

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 19, 2010)

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=userbycpid&cpid=da9740466f694e2b598b55fb12a02f7b


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> think its only updated once a day



It is updated at least three times a day. I think that they aim is to update every 6 hours but as we all knows that does not always happen.

Edit: I'm partly (totally ) wrong. The folding one is updated four times a day and the cruncing is only twice a day.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 19, 2010)

ah nice 

new stuff to learn everyday


----------



## Jejking (Aug 19, 2010)

Everybody tumbling all over each other to help me, now that's awesome 

I was running into stats.free-dc.org yes, now I've found it. 1822 points yesterday, that isn't cheering me up


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2010)

Good luck, I'm sorry I can't help you


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 20, 2010)

@dank1983man420,  just sent you a PM if you want the points in time you should PM me and CP you're info soon.  @Team TPU Great job all and I am glade I joined this team you make my day every time I crunch for you.


----------



## popswala (Aug 20, 2010)

Darn. How do you unsuspend tasks? They stopped on my lappy. I'm almost there and every bit counts.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 20, 2010)

popswala said:


> Darn. How do you unsuspend tasks? They stopped on my lappy. I'm almost there and every bit counts.



Plug in the power supply.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 20, 2010)

popswala your at 48,700 atm! I'd say your in bro


----------



## Jejking (Aug 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Good luck, I'm sorry I can't help you


Thanks anyway man 


mjkmike said:


> @dank1983man420,  just sent you a PM if you want the points in time you should PM me and CP you're info soon.  @Team TPU Great job all and I am glade I joined this team you make my day every time I crunch for you.


I also sent him a PM to do a bit of folding for him but no response yet unfortunately 


popswala said:


> Darn. How do you unsuspend tasks? They stopped on my lappy. I'm almost there and every bit counts.


I think you can't, at least I've never found a trick to resume them besides waiting.


mstenholm said:


> Plug in the power supply.


----------



## popswala (Aug 20, 2010)

It's always on power. If it goes to battery then it switches from sli to onboard. And onboard sucks for gaming. lol.

I don't wana wait. I want the points nooow. lol.

It sure takes awhile to update. It's been sitting at 48,7 for some time now.


----------



## Jejking (Aug 20, 2010)

Good job seeing you've pretty much made it to the finish line! 

Throwing in a bunch of WU's now, 15 of Help Fight Childhood Cancer + about 15 times DNETC@Home GPU.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 20, 2010)

One big push from me today and i'll have the 50,000!

Big thanks to Patty and Don for their help, BIG THANKS.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

Glad to help


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> One big push from me today and i'll have the 50,000!
> 
> Big thanks to Patty and Don for their help, BIG THANKS.



Glad to help as well.  

Now who needs help next?


----------



## Jejking (Aug 20, 2010)

Jejking raises his right hand finger a bit. Actually I don't even dare to ask for help, newbie as I am


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2010)

PM me your info.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 20, 2010)

PM me as well.


----------



## Jejking (Aug 20, 2010)

You sirs both have a PM!


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 20, 2010)

Popswala you now have the points you need.  Hope you keep crunching for the team.


----------



## Jejking (Aug 20, 2010)

At this rate, doing about 800 credits a day, hmm, why shouldn't I stay longer at TPU? My previous team was fun but the community here is so more alive!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2010)

Jejking said:


> At this rate, doing about 800 credits a day, hmm, why shouldn't I stay longer at TPU? My previous team was fun but the community here is so more alive!



The community here is great, one of my favorite aspects of the team.

We'll be very glad to have you!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2010)

We have a very good vibe here man, you'll love it here.  I'll switch my rig when I get home


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome to the team! It's fun here, believe me.


----------



## Jejking (Aug 20, 2010)

Ah well let the future proof that 

Mjkmike, didn't you get my PM? :?


----------



## popswala (Aug 20, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Popswala you now have the points you need.  Hope you keep crunching for the team.



Of course. I like it here. Good thing my pc is in my bedroom cause I never leave. lol. You guys are awesome. I appreciate all the help.

Crunching/folding FTW


----------



## Jejking (Aug 20, 2010)

You never leave what? This team? Or are you also allergic to daylight?


----------



## popswala (Aug 20, 2010)

lol, this site and team. When I do leave, I stay on here on my fone.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 20, 2010)

TPU!'s team is full of dedicated people who are also very willing to help. I'm glad I joined this team both in WCG and F@H


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 20, 2010)

pops i know you already are in but i will let the 6 WU's finish under your name before i switch it again.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 20, 2010)

@ jejking you're number 47 on the team list.  I don't think you can enter the contest?  I am a little confused?


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 20, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @ jejking you're number 47 on the team list.  I don't think you can enter the contest?  I am a little confused?



Strickly speaking is he OK since he was not a member at the time of the start of the contest 

Eligible winning member cannot hold a Top 75 position on the TechPowerUp! WCG Team *prior* to contest.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 20, 2010)

Forgot that he jumped over.  All rigs but my main are now under jejking.  The main has four hours until it makes the jump (I think Stan would help if he could)
To All Happy Crunching.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 21, 2010)

Jejking said:


> Jejking raises his right hand finger a bit. Actually I don't even dare to ask for help, newbie as I am



PM me your info I have two dual-cores and a quad atm that can crunch for you!

---------------------
@ popswala 

CONGRATS ON THE 50,000 BRO!


----------



## Jejking (Aug 21, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Forgot that he jumped over.  All rigs but my main are now under jejking.  The main has four hours until it makes the jump (I think Stan would help if he could)
> To All Happy Crunching.


Thought you missed it in the first place but after I disabled thread notification I forgot to check here. Let's have a GEAU at it!


mstenholm said:


> Strickly speaking is he OK since he was not a member at the time of the start of the contest
> 
> Eligible winning member cannot hold a Top 75 position on the TechPowerUp! WCG Team *prior* to contest.


Live by the rules, die by the rules 



t77snapshot said:


> PM me your info I have two dual-cores and a quad atm that can crunch for you!
> 
> ---------------------
> @ popswala
> ...


Gonna do that man.

Popswala

Edit: IF we manage to grab 50k before the end of August (pfew, big race ahead), then I'll put my quadie to work for someone else who is on the virge of not making it. All 0's and 1's help


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

Jejking pm me you info and ill set my q9550 up for you


----------



## Jejking (Aug 21, 2010)

Done!

By the way, I don't see much difference in the scores for now. Hope that will come with the next update. Sending work goes slow as well, those damn HFCC WU's are taking at least 7 hours to complete. With luck I'll manage to slap 8 of those a day around


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

takes about 24 hours to get the first results


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 21, 2010)

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=652650

Soon as that updates, ive done it. Thanks to everyone that helped me and good luck to me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=652650
> 
> Soon as that updates, ive done it. Thanks to everyone that helped me and good luck to me
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100821/Untitled.png



It was a pleasure


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 21, 2010)

Jejking said:


> Gonna do that man.



The two dual-cores are crunching for you now! I'll switch my PII920 over when I get home from work tonght.


----------



## Jejking (Aug 21, 2010)

Brilliant. Now I only have to figure out a way to keep track of my scores. Oldskool counting will obviously do it, already at 4200 credits or something @ Notepad xD

Edit: 

18/08	1,822
20/08	2,474
21/08	2,410

43294 / 10 = 4329 ppd.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 22, 2010)

With all this help I think you should post Pie next(I think you will have a slice)


----------



## Jejking (Aug 22, 2010)

Pie?

Great news, I just checked and for today it says 4,610, bringing averages down to 4k what we need every day! Bizarre, it's just now that I feel the heat coming of your configs guys


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 22, 2010)

Jejking said:


> Pie?
> 
> Great news, I just checked and for today it says 4,610, bringing averages down to 4k what we need every day! Bizarre, it's just now that I feel the heat coming of your configs guys



Oh it will probably get better 

*mmmm pie*

Have you got pie today?

YES YOU HAVE!






Source: DC STATS


----------



## Jejking (Aug 22, 2010)

Lol, that kind of pie. Really have to get used to some technical terms here haha. Hmm, just now I started with doing work on the abs I really can't use those extra calories 

Glad at least I could share it with someone!

Needed-averages down to 3913PPD with a superscore of 5600 credits today!!! Those machines are miracles, thank you so much guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2010)

Jejking said:


> Lol, that kind of pie. Really have to get used to some technical terms here haha. Hmm, just now I started with doing work on the abs I really can't use those extra calories
> 
> Glad at least I could share it with someone!
> 
> Needed-averages down to 3913PPD with a superscore of 5600 credits today!!! Those machines are miracles, thank you so much guys.


Anytime.


----------



## Jejking (Aug 22, 2010)

ZOMG ZOMG ZOMG, it got even worse. Almost 11k for today!!! This is madness


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 22, 2010)

worse ?


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey guys finally from tomorrow I get everything crunching again - *pm me*, anyone who needs help! 

My setups are pretty humble, one quad and two duals they'd give around 600 - 900 points per day, but well everything helps!


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome back panther. @jejking it only gets better.


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 23, 2010)

i'll help someone crunch for the last few days since i already hit 50k if someone needs it PM me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2010)

TechPowerDown said:


> i'll help someone crunch for the last few days since i already hit 50k if someone needs it PM me



^
this 
pm me if you need some help. Will put the i7 under your name


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 23, 2010)

This is why i love this site. Crunch on and Crunch harder.:toast
@Jejking congrats on the cherry pie.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

^^ +1


----------



## Jejking (Aug 23, 2010)

^^ +2! Rock on!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 23, 2010)

Not much longer 

Good luck to anyone who is still trying to qualify!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Not much longer
> 
> Good luck to anyone who is still trying to qualify!



Any idea on how many have made it?  I know with help at least 3 or 4 have been pushed through.


----------



## Moggy (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks like I won't make it myself, just as well since I don't feel worthy. If anyone needs help I'll switch...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

im getting random BSOD's, freezes, and what not

so tomorrow ill run a memtest, if it passes then ill do a fresh install.

so no more points from me until i get this fixed

to everybody else, Crunch on, not for the numbers, but for the cause


----------



## douglatins (Aug 23, 2010)

I only have 3K so not even Fits behemoths can save me. LMAO


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2010)

i got another x2 coming shortly available for help, let me know guys.


----------



## RAMMIE (Aug 24, 2010)

douglatins said:


> I only have 3K so not even Fits behemoths can save me. LMAO




He ain't gonna crunch for you.He doesn't even crunch for himself even though he uses it as an excuse  to buy stuff cheap.The guys a fraud.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## garyinhere (Aug 24, 2010)

RAMMIE said:


> He ain't gonna crunch for you.He doesn't even crunch for himself even though he uses it as an excuse  to buy stuff cheap.The guys a fraud.



You should keep stuff like this to yourself!


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 24, 2010)

Welcome RAMMIE, Good info to know. @ gary I trust this guy with my life.


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 24, 2010)

awe im in the 50ish spot >.<


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 24, 2010)

Moggy said:


> Looks like I won't make it myself, just as well since I don't feel worthy.



Hey guys, I'm helping Moggy here. I switched the quad and 2 duals over to him but I don't think with my help only he/she will make it in 7 days 

Perhaps someone else can join in the help so he makes it?

Thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Hey guys, I'm helping Moggy here. I switched the quad and 2 duals over to him but I don't think with my help only he/she will make it in 7 days
> 
> Perhaps someone else can join in the help so he makes it?
> 
> Thanks



I'm currently helping someone


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 24, 2010)

Right, if anyone needs a days worth of help, i can. Basically, Thursday at 4am im off to Leeds Fest for 5 days, so im not leaving my computer on, but ill do a days work for someone.

PM me your details and i'll get on it like a car bonnet.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 24, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Hey guys, I'm helping Moggy here. I switched the quad and 2 duals over to him but I don't think with my help only he/she will make it in 7 days
> 
> Perhaps someone else can join in the help so he makes it?
> 
> Thanks



I am currently crunching for jejking, but I think he will hit the 50k mark by the end of today. If so I will switch my two Dual-cores and a PII920 over to him.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 24, 2010)

Moggy said:


> Looks like I won't make it myself, just as well since I don't feel worthy. If anyone needs help I'll switch...



Everyone is worthy here at TPU my friend

PM me your info?


----------



## ERazer (Aug 24, 2010)

Moggy said:


> Looks like I won't make it myself, just as well since I don't feel worthy. If anyone needs help I'll switch...



same, if u need a lil boast i can lean my 20 threads, pm me


----------



## Jejking (Aug 25, 2010)

Everybody's work is done! My account seemed to have hit the 50.000 mark, 59k to be honest. Still amazed by the effort, because when did it all start? About one week ago only! Never could've done this without you peoples. Wow, wow... wow... 

Anyone in need of a tiny bit of PPD for the last week as a final push? DM me your info and I'll add it


----------



## KieX (Aug 25, 2010)

*Progress Update*

Ok, not had much time, still don't.. but here's an update on who's qualified so far:







Congratulations to all those who have already qualified 
And thanks to everyone for keeping on going


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 25, 2010)

whoever needs help PM me, we still have a couple of days to get there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2010)

Anybody Else who needs help, PM me.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 25, 2010)

up and running for Moggy


----------



## Jejking (Aug 25, 2010)

If I'm not being approached I can't do anything for the people who haven't qualified yet!


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 25, 2010)

yea i can help some one also if they need it i got a phenom 2 and a duel socket phenom 2 system


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2010)

I'll be up and running for Moggy very soon 

Another 8 cores.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 25, 2010)

KieX said:


> *Progress Update*
> 
> Ok, not had much time, still don't.. but here's an update on who's qualified so far:
> 
> ...



Very well said Kiex - guys please do keep on crunching while your pc is powered on - it'd be a pity to let all that computing power go to waste.

And a lot of thanks for those who are helping out Moggy - I could never achieve target for him by end August by myself but now with the help he should be on target within a day or two


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 25, 2010)

well its good to get people in to helping humanity.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 25, 2010)

I got *8* cores total for_ Moggy_! Congrats on everyone who made it so far


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I got *8* cores total for_ Moggy_! Congrats on everyone who made it so far



Just got home, switching 8 more to his account


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 26, 2010)

running for moggy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 26, 2010)

you guys are awzumness


----------



## theonedub (Aug 26, 2010)

The odds of winning for those who have qualified so far is extremely nice. I hope you guys stick around after the contest is through


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 26, 2010)

+1 :d


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree we need some more bulls in this pin


----------



## theonedub (Aug 26, 2010)

Is it also true that there are also smaller prizes that will be awarded as well? If so, there might be more winners than losers, at least contest wise


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 26, 2010)

lol I definitely won't make it. Oh well. I got too much to do anyway =P


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 26, 2010)

if the deal im waiting on goes through i might have a E8400 or Q6600 to give away to the second place

but only maybe, but sure, i could do that

and maybe 2x2 gb ddr2

wont have an answer until friday/monday

and ONLY if its okay with KieX


----------



## theonedub (Aug 26, 2010)

Thats cool. Second place meaning a second random winner, right?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 26, 2010)

i have NO idea, i need to take this up with KieX tomorrow, 

but i think it should be done the same way as the #1

random pick


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 26, 2010)

I'll start crunching and WCG-ing when I've a job to pay towards electricity bills : ]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2010)

theonedub said:


> The odds of winning for those who have qualified so far is extremely nice. I hope you guys stick around after the contest is through



amen


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if the deal im waiting on goes through i might have a E8400 or Q6600 to give away to the second place
> 
> but only maybe, but sure, i could do that
> 
> ...



That would be so awesome don 

I also hope who ever wins this comp will crunch the hell out of it too!


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 26, 2010)

its a good starter cruncher to be honest... quad ftw


----------



## popswala (Aug 26, 2010)

theonedub said:


> The odds of winning for those who have qualified so far is extremely nice. I hope you guys stick around after the contest is through



lol. I never leave. I have to pc's that stay on this page and I have this site on my iphone so i can stay on when I'm away. I'm addicted...lol That's why I've been so frustrated trying to get these apps running. With everything I've learn from this site and you guys, and all the extra stuff they take the time to put together for us. Being a part of a team for a great cause is the least I can do to return the favor. Plus I don't have anyone around me that like tinkering w/ pc's or talking about it. I'm a lonely nerd......sigh


----------



## Jejking (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh what the hell, I normally imported the WCG project into BOINC and that was it but now I don't know how to log on with an other account (Moggy's) to crunch for. I'm going to look that up with five days to go (minus 1.5 for being away  ).


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 26, 2010)

Jejking said:


> Oh what the hell, I normally imported the WCG project into BOINC and that was it but now I don't know how to log on with an other account (Moggy's) to crunch for. I'm going to look that up with five days to go (minus 1.5 for being away  ).



Go advanced view.

Under 'projects' select your project then click the 'detach' tab.

Then go to 'tools' select 'attach to a project', choose wcg and input moggy's username and password


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 26, 2010)

all my rigs made the jump to Moggy last night.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 26, 2010)

Moggy's gonna eat pie very soon!


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 26, 2010)

popswala said:


> lol. I never leave. I have to pc's that stay on this page and I have this site on my iphone so i can stay on when I'm away. I'm addicted...lol That's why I've been so frustrated trying to get these apps running. With everything I've learn from this site and you guys, and all the extra stuff they take the time to put together for us. Being a part of a team for a great cause is the least I can do to return the favor. Plus I don't have anyone around me that like tinkering w/ pc's or talking about it. I'm a lonely nerd......sigh



Same here bro 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S2ZFpoD9sE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2010)

I am posting from my phone right now popswala, I am addicted too!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 26, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Everyone is worthy here at TPU my friend
> 
> PM me your info?



what he said.

if you need help PM me the info too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2010)

Moggy is moving along nicely, points starting to rack up, he's over 5k today alone


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2010)

Very generous of everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Very generous of everyone!



yep!


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 27, 2010)

Contest is nearing the end


----------



## qu4k3r (Aug 27, 2010)

I made 20k pts without team, I didn't know about this contest. I've joined TPU team and I hope complete 50k pts in 5 days.-


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 27, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> I made 20k pts without team, I didn't know about this contest. I've joined TPU team and I hope complete 50k pts in 5 days.-



Well you may not qualify but i mean in the long run, you crunched some numbers and helped out reasearch


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2010)

TechPowerDown said:


> Well you may not qualify but i mean in the long run, you crunched some numbers and helped out reasearch



Well said, that's the spirit.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 27, 2010)

Moggy should have his points in no time so if you need my help just PM me, there are a few days left.


----------



## Jejking (Aug 27, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Go advanced view.
> 
> Under 'projects' select your project then click the 'detach' tab.
> 
> Then go to 'tools' select 'attach to a project', choose wcg and input moggy's username and password



Must be something new but I can't find a Detach button anywhere in the 6.11.6 BOINC release. Well, I've sent in my old results, reset the project. Deleted it and wanted to enter Moggy's info but it tells me to please specify an email address


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## mjkmike (Aug 27, 2010)

You go to Projects then click Detach.






Then go to tools.  I hope this helps

Dam we both had the same though BP


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 27, 2010)

Moggy should have his numbers today we need new blood to help.


----------



## Jejking (Aug 27, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> You go to Projects then click Detach.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100827/Capture800.jpg
> 
> ...



GRRR. In that version there is no such button!!!!!! Since my own account and project are deleted as well, I have to revert to an older version to get it working again


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 27, 2010)

Jejking said:


> GRRR. In that version there is no such button!!!!!! Since my own account and project are deleted as well, I have to revert to an older version to get it working again



I have version 6.2.28 I guess that's newer than your version 6.11.6 or not


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 27, 2010)

Are you running windows or ubunto?

You could go to simple view and try adding project there.


----------



## Jejking (Aug 27, 2010)

Definitely not. That is old stuff, 6.11.6 is out for a week or something.

By the way, I fixed it by moving to the older 6.10.58, there I had the detach button as well as a working account manager. I just use the developer version for new features. If you don't change things with accounts, then those versions work perfectly.

@ Mike: Windows 7 x64


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 27, 2010)

@jejking if I don't get my rigs back soon you will pass me on the top 100 list.

Still need new blood to crunch for any takers?


----------



## Jejking (Aug 27, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @jejking if I don't get my rigs back soon you will pass me on the top 100 list.
> 
> Still need new blood to crunch for any takers?



As soon as you have your systems back, my Phenom will move over politely and wave you back past


----------



## Moggy (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow! 25000+ points in 24 hours! Don't worry qu4k3r, with everyone helping you'll make it in no time! So be sure to let us help.

All thanks to: Black Panther, t77snapshot, mjkmike, (FIH) The Don, ERazer, Chicken Patty, Trigger911, Jejking, I think that's everyone but say something if not! 



> Milestones Today
> Moggy passes 50,000


And 60000 too!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 27, 2010)

so i can crunch for another now right?


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so i can crunch for another now right?



Yes

Congrats Moggy and everyone else for making this the best team out there Who's next?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 27, 2010)

what about http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=2004836&postcount=362


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what about http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=2004836&postcount=362



Sounds good lets do it!!!! I will pm him.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 27, 2010)

PM'd him hours ago still no return.  Letting work units  finish for Moggy as I always do and then switch back if no others ask for help.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 27, 2010)

any of you shoot me a PM if he answers


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 27, 2010)

Well i switched back if the people are not checking up or asking then I honestly don't care lmao ... congratz moggy good luck ... people can crunch for me I would love to hit the top 20'es lmao


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> any of you shoot me a PM if he answers



You got it boss.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 27, 2010)

hahahahaha


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 27, 2010)

Thought I would treat Moggy.











The pie is still in the oven.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 27, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Thought I would treat Moggy.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100827/pie.jpg
> 
> ...



*Moggy* got some cherry PIE!


----------



## popswala (Aug 27, 2010)

MMMM...Cherry Pie...(drool)ahhhhhhh


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 27, 2010)

O'right....The Don and I are up and running for Qu4k3r


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 27, 2010)

I will be soon.
30 min until all rigs went to me, He had great timing.
all done happy crunching all.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 27, 2010)

yay


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2010)

ok so did quaker state answer back?  I'll switch over to him now.

MOggy, it was a pleasure bro, see what a little team spirit can do?  

Thanks to everyone who has helped so far


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2010)

8 cores switched over to do some oatmeal crunching!


----------



## qu4k3r (Aug 28, 2010)

I replied PMs to t77snapshot & mjkmike, thanks to everyone who are helping me to qualify


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 29, 2010)

Only 3 more days!


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 29, 2010)

Does that mean I should increase my overclock on all rigs.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## mjkmike (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks like Qu4k3r will make it without the overclocking.  Great job team and a big hug from me to you all.


----------



## qu4k3r (Aug 29, 2010)

I qualified, I'm in now...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 29, 2010)

that song just made my day 


errrr, is there something wrong? 

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=userbycpid&cpid=79d64c9b1977ad15c01de8761bd2f60c

he's only at 10k?

if thats true then you still need 40k bro,


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 29, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> I qualified, I'm in now...



You not there yet - last update says 22,375.24, but don't worry you will make it.http://boincstats.com/stats/user_graph.php?pr=wcg&id=701677

Edit: You beat me to it Don. I think we have the factor 7 at play here.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 29, 2010)

ah at least they are better where you found them

freakin weekends lol xP

i have no thank button


----------



## qu4k3r (Aug 29, 2010)

I do not understand completely how the points system is but...







I made over 50K with TPU team so I think I'm in...


----------



## KieX (Aug 29, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> I do not understand completely how the points system is but...
> 
> http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/557/sinttulo2vz.jpg
> 
> ...



Those are WCG points. You'd need to divide by 7 to get the BOINC points which the contest and stats sites use as reference. You're about 22K so far so just under halfway  Another day like that and you're sorted.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 29, 2010)

Don't worry Qu4k3r we know when you get you're points and will not stop until then.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Looks like Qu4k3r will make it without the overclocking.  Great job team and a big hug from me to you all.



 



qu4k3r said:


> I qualified, I'm in now...





mjkmike said:


> Don't worry Qu4k3r we know when you get you're points and will not stop until then.



Hell no, 8 cores strong here, let's keep at it


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 29, 2010)

By the way feel free to go to Ion's WCG Essentials Thread.  It is a good read for all.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 29, 2010)

*@qu4k3r*

Not sure if it would make a difference in speeding up the process, but you can download Mindweaver's Easy WCG_config here.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 29, 2010)

Wrong place I Know but it is Time for half baked pie


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice!

*@ qu4k3r* -- can you pm me your login details so I switch over 8 threads in your name from tomorrow?


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 30, 2010)

2 days left....no problem

 <<<clicky


----------



## garyinhere (Aug 30, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Wrong place I Know but it is Time for half baked pie
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100829/brandy.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100829/pie.jpg



My wife said this girl probably thinks thermal paste is a lube lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 30, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> My wife said this girl probably thinks thermal paste is a lube lol




she looks like she isn't too smart in that pic but damn she is fine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> 2 days left....no problem
> 
> View attachment 37758 <<<clicky



I don't think it'll be an issue, he'll be in for sure


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 30, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Wrong place I Know but it is Time for half baked pie
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100829/brandy.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100829/pie.jpg



o my pinkytomouth.jpg

Hello Brandy. My name is Solaris pleasure to meet you. These 20k+ people are my friends. Would you like to join us for dinner? I just happen to have seats reserved.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 30, 2010)

I will not post pie in this thread ever again no matter how much beer.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 30, 2010)

Vodka then?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Vodka then?



what proof?


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 30, 2010)

just glad the thread is over soon.
No I did not say that it is the beer.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 30, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> just glad the thread is over soon.
> No I did not say that it is the beer.



he's drinking a wine cooler


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 30, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> 2 days left....no problem
> 
> View attachment 37758 <<<clicky



8 more cores for qu4k3r


----------



## hat (Aug 30, 2010)

-_-"


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 30, 2010)

hat said:


> -_-"



yo wut up hat!


----------



## hat (Aug 30, 2010)

Not much. Having trouble understanding people and running the same old rants through my mind that I think of at least a few times a day. That, and getting ready for bed at 5AM since I have no obligations (sucks) to keep a regular sleep schedule, which means I stay up progressively later and later each day until I and up staying up all night and sleeping all day, then staying up later and later into the day where I end up going to bed at a relatively early time and waking up early, then back to normal, then back to this shit again.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 30, 2010)

hat said:


> Not much. Having trouble understanding people and running the same old rants through my mind that I think of at least a few times a day. That, and getting ready for bed at 5AM since I have no obligations (sucks) to keep a regular sleep schedule, which means I stay up progressively later and later each day until I and up staying up all night and sleeping all day, then staying up later and later into the day where I end up going to bed at a relatively early time and waking up early, then back to normal, then back to this shit again.



haha I hear you on that one, I used to have those wack ass sleeping patterns in my early 20's. ahh yes...those where the days.....wait, I'm only 28

Goodnight hat


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 30, 2010)

hat said:


> Not much. Having trouble understanding people and running the same old rants through my mind that I think of at least a few times a day. That, and getting ready for bed at 5AM since I have no obligations (sucks) to keep a regular sleep schedule, which means I stay up progressively later and later each day until I and up staying up all night and sleeping all day, then staying up later and later into the day where I end up going to bed at a relatively early time and waking up early, then back to normal, then back to this shit again.



i do the same f@cking thing atm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2010)

it's gonna be a close one for Qu4k3r, what do you guys think?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

yeap, but he is at 46000 atm

so in a few hours, he will be on 50k no doubt

great team this is


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeap, but he is at 46000 atm
> 
> so in a few hours, he will be on 50k no doubt
> 
> great team this is



I see he's getting a bit over 2k per update so we need a good update coming up soon so we can make it.  Does the contest run till midnight tonight, or midnight tomorrow night?

If midnight tomorrow night then we are in for sure


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

think it runs to midnight the 31st


----------



## theonedub (Aug 31, 2010)

OT, hat, where did your system specs go?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

midnight 31st it is


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> midnight 31st it is



Oooooo I hope I win my 2nd cruncher died on me last week so this Intel machine would make an awesome cruncher!!!!

Good luck everyone


----------



## qu4k3r (Aug 31, 2010)

I think I(we) will make it because there is 1 day left. But if not; anyways, It has been very nice to see all people here trying to help me to do it, thanks for that.  Besides, it has been really impressive as well as funny to see 48 cores/threads in 11 differents hosts crunching for me  That's a huge amount of processing power


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2010)

theonedub said:


> OT, hat, where did your system specs go?



I disappeared them.



qu4k3r said:


> I think I(we) will make it because there is 1 day left. But if not; anyways, It has been very nice to see all people here trying to help me to do it, thanks for that.  Besides, it has been really impressive as well as funny to see 48 cores/threads in 11 differents hosts crunching for me  That's a huge amount of processing power



PM me your info and I'll lend you my processing power (single Athlon II x2 240 at 3.5GHz, not much but it will help) until the contest is over.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

*qu4k3r* made it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2010)

That was one heck of an effort we all put together during this contest.  This is why TPU in my eyes is 2nd to none


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 31, 2010)

Im baaaaaaackkkkkk. 5 days without sleep at Leeds Fest 

Lets hope I win


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 31, 2010)

Congrats to everyone that has made it. Good luck on winning the contest my fellow crunchers!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Congrats to everyone that has made it. Good luck on winning the contest my fellow crunchers!



Good luck to you too man. Everyone did an awesome job


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2010)

I am so proud of this team and am truly honored to be the captain of a team like this one


----------



## KieX (Aug 31, 2010)

*Ok guys, last day!* 

I will post an update tomorrow morning (GMT) with everyone's final scores for the contest period and highlighting those of you who have qualified.

In order to make the winner truly random I've randomized the list of contestants on Random.org so that you all have a number from 1 to 25. The winning number/contestant will be the first random number generated from 1 to 25 by Random.org that is held by a qualifying contestant.

Come get your numbers:





Best of luck to everyone


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 31, 2010)

Damn, one number off from my lucky number, oh well. #8 it is!


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 31, 2010)

lucky number 17, everyone knows that saying :/ lol.

Good luck all, but mostly me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2010)

Goodluck everyone


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm in the top 3 of the list...thats got too stand for something ****fingers crossed***


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2010)

T77,

Good luck dude


----------



## ERazer (Aug 31, 2010)

GL everyone


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> T77,
> 
> Good luck dude



Thanks CP 

My MSI board crunched herself to death (literally) and I would hate to let her down.


*Good luck my fellow cruncher!*


----------



## qu4k3r (Aug 31, 2010)

I wolud like to thanks to everyone who help me to made it. Good luck for all of you.-


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2010)

No problem bro, glad i was able to help


----------



## Jejking (Aug 31, 2010)

Good lad, another one in with the last hours ticking away!


----------



## dank1983man420 (Aug 31, 2010)

might want to take my name out of the drawing.  Will be at about 37,000 only.  My personal goal was 35,000, so I am happy!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 31, 2010)

good luck i can't wait to see who wins.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2010)

It was a pleasure being able to help out the members I was able to, i'll be switching rigs back to my name now   Good luck everyone.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 1, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> lucky number 17, everyone knows that saying :/ lol.
> 
> Good luck all, but mostly me



my favorite number is 17


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It was a pleasure being able to help out the members I was able to, i'll be switching rigs back to my name now   Good luck everyone.



x10 

will do the same for me now

been like 5-6 months since i had some regular income


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 1, 2010)

lets just make sure all the new guys keep on crunching even after the contest is over!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> x10
> 
> will do the same for me now
> 
> been like 5-6 months since i had some regular income



It's been a while for me too!  Time get 2 million 



garyinhere said:


> lets just make sure all the new guys keep on crunching even after the contest is over!



That would be great


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 1, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> lets just make sure all the new guys keep on crunching even after the contest is over!



I truly hope so


----------



## KieX (Sep 1, 2010)

Seems like Free-DC.org is having a tantrum today so I won't get the final day's points until it gets sorted. So I'll get back to work for now. I'd expect it to be sorted by the evening, so I'll post the final scores together with the announcement of our winner.

I'd like to give everyone who's participated my thanks. I hope you enjoyed it and discovered what an awesome bunch of people make up our team. Also, whether you qualified or not, there is certainly no losing in this contest, as all this work makes a valuable contribution to finding cures for diseases like cancer.

Also, for those of you who joined for the contest, how about going a little further to 100K points to earn this exclusive shiny TPU WCG badge:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2010)

Going to 100k for that stunning badge?  Sounds like win/win to me.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Going to 100k for that stunning badge?  Sounds like win/win to me.



Yeah I noticed Moggy has only 25k till his badge, popswala and Qu4k3r aren't far behind for their badges too.

*@KieX*

I would like to thank you for putting this contest together! It really showed how this team respected one another and didn't get all greedy by not helping others out to make the 50,000 mark. I would like to welcome all the new crunchers that have joined our team during the contest and appreciate all of your hard work in the efforts to fight cancers. 

Thank you~T77


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^^^


----------



## KieX (Sep 1, 2010)

*Final Update*

Found myself a bug on the stat's site:



Spoiler



For some unknown reason all the scores have been shifted one day ahead on Free-DC.org  (I didn't miss anything, I checked posts of people's scores on this thread against what's shown in userpages to make sure I wasn't wrong). So technically one day is missing from this update. Either way, if I counted today's score for the 31st August, the list of qualified people would not change. Gonna email free-dc.org admin see if I can find out why this happened.


So here's the final scores:





Best of luck to all those who have qualified! 
And thanks to everyone for crunching! 

(I'll post the winner a little bit later to keep the suspense )


----------



## theonedub (Sep 1, 2010)

Just a complete guess but I think S_J won


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 1, 2010)

Good luck to everyone, hope y'all keep crunching for the good of mankind.
This morning I switched everything back to my own name.

A VERY BIG thanks to *mjkmike* for helping me in the first days, because doing so he enabled me to help others in return


----------



## KieX (Sep 1, 2010)

*And the winner is:*

*garyinhere!*


----------



## ERazer (Sep 1, 2010)

Gratz bud!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 1, 2010)

Gratz


----------



## KieX (Sep 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Gratz
> 
> 
> garyinhere



lol nice way to ruin my use of spoiler tags 

EDIT: gone back to edit them out


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 1, 2010)

Gratz,  This has been lots of fun for me helping other members and getting to connect with them through PM's.  Thanks again to Kiex for all the hard work and everything.  The biggest thanks goes to the members of TPU for making this a great home.


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 1, 2010)

congrats gary 
enjoy your new rig!!!


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 1, 2010)

Congrats!!! You deserve it! 



And a big thanks to Kiex for promoting WCG


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 1, 2010)

awww....

Well done though, crunch hard with it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2010)

Congrats gary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


But congrats to everyone who participated, at the end of the day we are all winners!


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 1, 2010)

Congrats to garyinhere!!!!!!

*Now crunch that bad boy!!!!!*


----------



## KieX (Sep 1, 2010)

This has been tough work, but a lot of fun. Think I've caught a strange bug... hmm.. what next..


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 1, 2010)

KieX said:


> This has been tough work, but a lot of fun. Think I've caught a strange bug... hmm.. what next..



a 2nd place winner?


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 1, 2010)

Kiex, PM me for the next one and i might be able to supply some hardware


----------



## KieX (Sep 1, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Kiex, PM me for the next one and i might be able to supply some hardware



That's a nice offer, will do. Gah, I'm already seeing myself start another


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 1, 2010)

thanks guys i can't believe i won!!! Just keep on crunching!!!


----------



## Bow (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey CONGRATS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> thanks guys i can't believe i won!!! Just keep on crunching!!!



yhpm.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations Gary  Keep us posted on what you end up doing with the hardware.


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 2, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Congratulations Gary  Keep us posted on what you end up doing with the hardware.



Just gonna crunch with it. It 'll make a nice addition to my little farm!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Just gonna crunch with it. It 'll make a nice addition to my little farm!


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 2, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Just gonna crunch with it. It 'll make a nice addition to my little farm!





Chicken Patty said:


>


----------



## Jejking (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats mate, enjoy the new crunchability


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 2, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


>


----------



## Jejking (Sep 3, 2010)

Sorry to be a bad ass but there was something going on with 2nd and 3rd prices, I recalled moments ago?


----------



## Bow (Sep 3, 2010)

What are you talking about?


----------

